# Oberkörper-Schutz für Enduro(-Rennen)



## Sasse82 (29. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich seit ein paar Tagen mit dem Thema des Oberkörper/Rückenprotektors für Enduro Touren und ggf. auch das ein oder andere Rennen.

Prinzipiell sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Protektorrucksack
2. Protektorweste/shirt

Der Rucksack hat den Nachteil, dass tatsächlich nur der Rücken geschützt wird, Schulter und Brust sind ohne Schutz, darüber hinaus wäre ich gerne, je nach Tour, was die Größe des Rucksacks angeht, flexibel.

Ich tendiere daher eher zur Weste bzw. einem Shirt. Hier habe ich jedoch noch nicht wirklich das passende Teil gefunden. Entweder es ist nur eine Weste ohne Schutz für die Schultern, oder es sieht zu unterdimensioniert aus oder zu überdimensioniert und warm für den Uphill Einsatz. Wirkliche Testvergleiche und Erfahrungsberichte gibt es bisher auch nicht wirklich.

Kann mir jemand etwas geeignetes empfehlen?
Mit was für einem Equipment fahren denn die Profis bei Enduro Rennen?
Google hat mir hier leider auch nicht wirklich weiter geholfen.


----------



## supermanlovers (29. November 2014)

Es gibt dünne Protektorshirts u.a. von  TroyLee, RaceFace  und 661. Ist mM nach eine gute Kombi mit Protektorrucksack. Die einzige Weste mit gutem Schulter und Rückenprotektor ist die Evoc Jacke. Sie ist nur leider recht teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrUpdate (30. November 2014)

Schau mal bei Suicide-Protection.de vorbei. Da gibt's ganz neu einen Brustschutz extra zum kombinieren mit einem Protektorenrucksack. Da alles auf Maß gefertigt wird passts auch 100%.


----------



## seventy7 (30. November 2014)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es in der World of MTB im Frühjahr mal einen Test gab. Ich selbst suche derzeit auch einen Schutz für den Oberkörper, der auch ein wenig tourentauglich ist.


----------



## Jojo10 (30. November 2014)

Hallo Ihr

Wäre das Troy Lee Designs BP 7850-HW nicht was?
Hatte das schon kurz mal an. Saß bequem, überall Protektoren, herausnehmbar (falls Rucksack dabei).
Ich befürchte Schutz und sehr luftig schließt sich aus. Das TLD Shirt ist vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss.

Gruß


----------



## Sasse82 (30. November 2014)

Also Suicide Protection sagt mir gar nicht zu. Außerdem suche ich ja gerade etwas ohne die Notwendigkeit eines Protektoren Rucksacks.

Die Evoc Jacke ist sehr interessant. Sieht zwar immer noch recht warm aus, aber Schutz und Gewicht würde ich als sehr gut einstufen. Gut ist auch der vordere Reißverschluss,  den kann man bei längeren Anstiegen einfach zur Belüftung auf machen. Nur der Preis ist  echt hart. Hmmmm...

Die TLD  Jacke ist da preislich schon attraktiver. Sieht dafür aber wärmer aus und hat den vorderen Reißverschluss nicht.

Dann habe ich noch die hier gefunden. Ist ebenfalls preislich und vom Gesamteindruck her interessant. Nachteil sind nur die langen Ärmel.
https://www.scott-sports.com/global/de/products/2300940001006/SCOTT-Recruit-Pro-Compression-Gear/


----------



## supermanlovers (30. November 2014)

Sowas wie die Scott gibt's wie gesagt von TLD, 661 und RaceFace. Zum Teil in kurz und lang. Das zeug sieht nur warm aus, ist aber sehr luftig. Bestell es dir einfach mal.


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2014)

Dainese hat eine taugliche Weste.

Fahre ich auf Tour ohne Rückenprotektor bis 2000HM und im Park mit.

Grüsse


----------



## seventy7 (30. November 2014)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Also Suicide Protection sagt mir gar nicht zu. Außerdem suche ich ja gerade etwas ohne die Notwendigkeit eines Protektoren Rucksacks.
> 
> Die Evoc Jacke ist sehr interessant. Sieht zwar immer noch recht warm aus, aber Schutz und Gewicht würde ich als sehr gut einstufen. Gut ist auch der vordere Reißverschluss,  den kann man bei längeren Anstiegen einfach zur Belüftung auf machen. Nur der Preis ist  echt hart. Hmmmm...
> 
> ...


Schau mal hier: http://www.testberichte.de/p/scott-tests/recruit-pro-compression-gear-testbericht.html



sun909 schrieb:


> Dainese hat eine taugliche Weste.
> 
> Fahre ich auf Tour ohne Rückenprotektor bis 2000HM und im Park mit.
> 
> Grüsse


Kannst Du den von Dainese mal verlinken oder genauer benennen? Danke


----------



## malmo (30. November 2014)

...oder das Bullet Proof von Oneal hier mit langen Ärmeln,
http://www.bergzeit.de/oneal-bullet-proof-protector-shirt-black-m/

oder ein ähnliches von Oneal als kurzarm.
http://www.bergzeit.de/oneal-stv-short-sleeve-protektorshirt-black-s/

Habe das Bullet Proof mit längen Ärmel, bergauf geht es eigentlich, bei den aktuellen Temperaturen auch sehr angenehm 
Die Bewegungsfreiheit bzw. Flexibilität wird kaum gestört, was für deinen Einsatzzweck wohl auch sinnvoll ist...


----------



## firefix (3. Dezember 2014)

Nutze diesen http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/en/troy-lee-designs-bp-5850-hw-short-sleeve-shirt/rp-prod59938 wenn ich selber hochschieben/pedalieren muß. Halt incl. der Elenbogenprotektoren http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/en/troy-lee-designs-eg-5550-elbow-forearm-guard/rp-prod59942 sehr gut was ab (eigene Erfahrung). Belüftung ist auch deutlich besser als an "richtigen" Safety Jackets.
Man sollte darunter ein langarm shirt tragen sonst verklebt das Ding auf der Haut. Langarm Version ist deutlich schwieriger an und aus zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (3. Dezember 2014)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/oneal-magnetic-moveo-protektoren-jacke/aid:624082

Habe mir diese Jacke vor kurzem in XXL geholt, für kraeftige Leute gut geeignet, sehr variabel und leicht. Die Arme lassen sich abnehmen.


----------



## Mibra (21. Mai 2015)

Gibt es hier mittlerweile neue Erfahrungen? Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche aber da ich meistens mit Rucksack fahre ist mir der Rückenprotektor nicht ganz so wichtig,

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!!!


----------



## EndURisk (24. Mai 2015)

Wäre auch sehr interessiert, ob es hier weitere Erfahrungsberichte gibt. Nach allem, was ich ansonsten gelesen habe, schwanke ich aktuell zwischen der POC Spine VPD Weste (evtl. mit Ellenbogenschutz, wobei ich eh schon Ellenbogenprotektoren von POC habe) und dem EVOC Jacket. 

Kann hier jemand etwas zu sagen? Gerne auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass mir verdammt schnell verdammt warm ist, was unter Rennbedingen schnell zu einem noch höheren Puls führt. Daher ist der beste Kompromiss aus Schutz + Belüftung gesucht.


----------



## Simon9011 (1. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche und mir kommt das O'Neal STV Shirt sehr sympatisch rüber.


----------



## Jaki (17. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir das Oneal STV Shirt bestellt und passt mir sehr gut und ist angenehm zu tragen (1.78 m, schlanke Figur, bei Größe M).
Für Touren ist der Rückenprotektor denke ich ausreichend. die 3 mittleren Teile über der Wirbelsäule kann man herausnehmen und somit kann ich gut meinen Deuter Attack drüberziehen. Die Schultern sind dann ein bisschen im weg. mal schauen wies auf längeren Touren dann ist.
Die Schultern können was! und sind auch herausnehmbar.
Da ich ab und zu auch mal den Bikepark besuche und mir da der Rücken dann doch zu dünn geschützt ist, trage ich dann unter dem Shirt noch zusätzlich einen ausrangierten dünnen Schaum-Rücken-Protektor von Vaters alter Motorradjacke. 
Für mich die perfekte Lösung .
Das einzige Manko ist das an und ausziehen, wo ich mich immer veränken muss, darüber kann ich aber hinwegsehn.

Hoffe ich konnte noch weiterhelfen


----------



## sp00n82 (17. August 2015)

Ich habe jetzt mal die O'Neal Bullet Proof Weste anprobiert, aber die Passform fand ich nicht so toll. Die Ellbogenschoner waren etwas zu weit unten, und ließen sich durch das Shirt-Material auch noch weiter nach unten ziehen. Bei einem Sturz würden die denke ich nicht an Ort und Stelle bleiben. Der (extra) Brustschutz war auch seltsam, den muss man beim An- und Ausziehen jedes mal reinfummeln.

Alternativ habe ich mir dann noch das Troy Lee Designs UPL 7855-HW Long Sleeve geholt, das gefällt mir schon besser, die Armprotektoren bewegen sich dort nicht so. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie gut die Protektoren an sich sind, ich hätte gerne durchgängiges D3O gehabt, und bei den Schaumstoff-Platten dort bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich denke ich werde sie aber trotzdem behalten.

Die Longsleeve-Jacke von Xion gab es leider nicht mehr in S, und der Rückversand nach Holland wird nicht übernommen. Schade, die hätte ich gerne mal ausprobiert. Von denen kommt allerdings laut Aussage eines Mitarbeiters in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten eine neue Version mit etwas weniger Protektoren als bei den bisherigen (kein Unterarm, Brust und seitlicher Rippenschutz):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefix (17. August 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> das Troy Lee Designs UPL 7855-HW Long Sleeve Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie gut die Protektoren an sich sind, ich hätte gerne durchgängiges D3O gehabt, und bei den Schaumstoff-Platten dort bin ich mir nicht so sicher.


die Protektoren halten mehr ab als nach was sie aussehen. Trockner und Waschmaschine mag das Ding aber nicht (zumindest nicht lange).  Wenn du nicht immer die Protektoren aus denn Fächern vorm waschen fummeln willst eine Minute unter die Dusche halten reicht meist auch.


----------



## Kadauz (18. August 2015)

Also bei solchen Sleeves halten die Ellbogenschoner bei einerm Sturz bei mir nie. Ich fahre wieder ein Shirt + Ellbogenschoner.


----------



## R.C. (18. August 2015)

firefix schrieb:


> Trockner und Waschmaschine mag das Ding aber nicht (zumindest nicht lange).



Waschmaschine ist allen meinen Protekoren egal gewesen (bei 30 Grad), aber wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, die Sachen in den Trockner zu geben ...


----------



## sp00n82 (18. August 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Also bei solchen Sleeves halten die Ellbogenschoner bei einerm Sturz bei mir nie. Ich fahre wieder ein Shirt + Ellbogenschoner.


Meine Ellbogenschützer rutschen regelmäßig bei den Abfahrten nach unten, was ziemlich nervig ist.


----------



## Kadauz (18. August 2015)

Ich muss meine (IXS Flow) auch etwas "fester" zuschnallen, aber dann ist alles ok, auch mehrere Stunden am Stück. Ich hab halt ziemlich dünne Arme, da rutschen die Sleeves sofort weg.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. August 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich muss meine (IXS Flow) auch etwas "fester" zuschnallen, aber dann ist alles ok, auch mehrere Stunden am Stück. Ich hab halt ziemlich dünne Arme, da rutschen die Sleeves sofort weg.


Ich auch, aber das TLD hat in S schon recht enge Ärmel, die nicht ganz bis zum Handgelenk gehen. Es hat sich zumindest um einiges besser angefühlt als die Bulletproof Weste, die ich an den Armen tatsächlich verdrehen und runterziehen konnte.


----------



## vopsi (18. August 2015)

Habe das Troy Lee 7850 in der Kurzarmversion. Um die 30 Grad Aussentemperatur ist es wie mit jedem, besser schützenden Oberkörperschutz, man schwitzt ohne Ende. Vom Schutz und Tragekomfort her aber für mich der beste Kompromiss ( hat mich insbesondere im Rippenbereich vor schlimmeren bewahrt) Wenn es über 30 Grad geht, nutze ich das Leatt Brace Roost Tee. Etwas weniger Schutz aber merklich kühler als das Troy Lee.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. August 2015)

Das 7850 Kurzarm gibt es heute übrigens als Hot Deal in S und M bei Hibike für 75€.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n...esigns-Protektorenhemd-im-Hibike-HotDeal.html


----------



## Kadauz (25. August 2015)

vopsi schrieb:


> Habe das Troy Lee 7850 in der Kurzarmversion. Um die 30 Grad Aussentemperatur ist es wie mit jedem, besser schützenden Oberkörperschutz, man schwitzt ohne Ende. Vom Schutz und Tragekomfort her aber für mich der beste Kompromiss ( hat mich insbesondere im Rippenbereich vor schlimmeren bewahrt) Wenn es über 30 Grad geht, nutze ich das Leatt Brace Roost Tee. Etwas weniger Schutz aber merklich kühler als das Troy Lee.



Wie isr das so mit der Größe? Ich bin 184cm und wiege 73kg. Meint Iht M passt?

Aus welchem Material sind denn die Polster an den wichtigen Stellen wie Schulter und Rücken?


----------



## vopsi (25. August 2015)

Troy Lee in der M bei 181cm und 84 kg, sitzt perfekt. Die Polster sind aus unterschiedlich harten " Schaumstoffplatten ". An den Schultern, den Oberarmen und der Brust sind diese zweilagig. Die unterste Lage etwas weicher, die oberste härter. Rücken und Rippenbereich einlagig, im Vergleich zu den zweilagigen etwas weicher, aber auch etwas dicker. Die härteren Polster lassen sich entnehmen.
Das Leatt in L, passt auch sehr gut. Hier bestehen alle Polster aus PU-Schaum. Es gibt keinen Rückenschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (1. November 2016)

Ohne Rückenschutz taugt das Ding für nen Rennen ja nur bedingt, oder irre ich? Ich fahr bislang nen 661 Unterhemd shortsleeve + ellbogenschoner + protektorrucksack + hüftschutz + knie/schienbein, würde aber gerne ohne rücksack fahren


----------



## Wassertrinker (15. April 2018)

Ich habe gerade mehrere Protektorenjacken durchprobiert. Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen (kurz und knapp, Prosa liegt mir nicht, ich hoffe es hilft jmd):

Troy Lee Designs UPS7850 HW Protektorenshirt kurzarm Herren:
Guter Sitz, in Abfahrpose ist es mir am vorderen Hals jedoch zu eng. Bestellt bei Hibike, 126 Euro

Oneal STV Kurzärmelige Schutzweste (1):
Relativ weich und wenig gepolstert. Am Hals in Abfahrtpose zu eng, unmöglich alleine rein und raus zu kommen. 113 Euro Amazon

O'Neal STV Kurzarm Protektoren Shirt (2):
Relativ weich und wenig gepolstert. An- und ausziehen geht relativ gut (unverschwitzt). Nicht zu eng am Hals. 100 Euro Amazon

iXS Carve Jersey Oberkörperschutz - grau:
Sitzt wie eine zweite haut. Passform genial. Schultern hart gepolstert, rückenprotektor dicker Schaumstoff. Brust dünner Schaumstoff. Alle Polster sind dieser spezielle schaumstoff der sich bei schnellen Stößen verhärtet. Reisverschluss an der Front, sehr gut an- und auszuziehen. bike24 150 Euro.

Oneal BP Kurzarm Protektoren Jacke:

Reisverschluss an der Front, daher an- und ausziehen sehr einfach wie eine Jacke. Fach für Schlüssel / Werkzeug im Rücken. Steifester und härtester Rückenprotektor im gesamten Vergleich, nicht mit Rucksack fahrbar - den lasse ich im Auto und in die kleine Rücketasche kommt der Autoschlüssel. Rückenprotektor etwas zu kurz. Brustprotektor starr, steht seitlich über Brust raus, stört aber nicht beim Fahren. Schultern ehr weich gepolstert,  150 Euro 


Zu den beiden STVs habe ich ein Bild mit Nummerierung angehängt, da sie zwar den gleichen Namen tragen aber unterschiedlich sind. Ggf. handelt es sich um verschiedene Modelljahre. 

Ich habe mich endeffekts für den Oneil BP entschieden: Einfach anzuziehen, kein richtiger Panzer und trotzdem guten Schutz. Hätte ich etwas weniger Schutz gesucht, wäre es der iXS geworden.


----------

